# Meerforellen und Wetter



## Rosi (5. April 2009)

Hi Ihr, sind Meerforellen unberechenbar? Sicher muß man  differenzieren zwischen den begehrten Alten und den zahlreicheren Jungen. Wann ist es wahrscheinlich eine Ältere zu überlisten? Unter welchen Bedingungen? Mein bester Tag war Freitag der 13. März. Ich fing an 4 verschiedenen Spots, in tiefem und flachem Wasser. Der Wind kam von links aus West bei 0,2m Wellenhöhe, also guter Brandung und 30cm Hochwasser. Bedeckter Himmel mit Sprühregen und das klare Wasser hatte 3,5 Grad. Eigentlich kein Angelwetter?
Jetzt haben wir seit fast 3 Wochen ablandigen Wind aus Süd oder Ost, verbunden mit Niedrigwasser. Luft und Wassertemperatur haben sich erhöht, die Brandung ist moderat. Es werden sehr wenige Meerforellen gefangen, die meisten sind untermaßig. (unter 45cm in Meck-Pom)

Wie genau beobachtet ihr Wind, Wetter und Brandung? Unter welchen Bedingungen hattet ihr eure besten Fänge?


----------



## Borstenwurm (5. April 2009)

*AW: Meerfoellen und Wetter*

Bevor ich überhaupt an die Küste fahre, schaue ich vorher erstmal bei www.dmi.dk rein !!!

Diese Seite beschränkt sich hauptsächlich auf Dänemark, es sind aber auch viele deutsche Küstenabschnitte vorhanden. Angezeigt werden Strömung, Wassertemperatur, Wellenhöhe und vieles Meer.

Wenn man ein bißchen ausprobiert und sich ein dänisches Wörterbuch zur Hand nimmt, kann man sich relativ schnell in die Seite reinfuchsen.


----------



## steven23883 (5. April 2009)

*AW: Meerfoellen und Wetter*



Borstenwurm schrieb:


> Bevor ich überhaupt an die Küste fahre, schaue ich vorher erstmal bei www.dmi.dk rein !!!
> 
> Diese Seite beschränkt sich hauptsächlich auf Dänemark, es sind aber auch viele deutsche Küstenabschnitte vorhanden. Angezeigt werden Strömung, Wassertemperatur, Wellenhöhe und vieles Meer.
> 
> Wenn man ein bißchen ausprobiert und sich ein dänisches Wörterbuch zur Hand nimmt, kann man sich relativ schnell in die Seite reinfuchsen.


 

Gibt es so eine seite nicht in deutsch bzw für die deutsche küste??????????


----------



## Borstenwurm (5. April 2009)

*AW: Meerfoellen und Wetter*

Ist mir leider nicht bekannt !!!

Gibt ja noch www.windfinder.de !!!

Ist aber nicht ganz so genau wie DMI !!!


----------



## Waveman (6. April 2009)

*AW: Meerfoellen und Wetter*

Moin zusammen, da gibt es auch ne deutsche Seite: http://www.bsh.de/de/index.jsp. Unter Meeresdaten>Vorhersagen>Stömungen, kann man sich seine Region auswählen und sich die Stömungen sogar als Forecast simulieren lassen. Ich schaue da auch manchmal rein und bilde mir ein, die ein oder andere Trutte dadurch ans Band bekommen zu haben 

Gruß
waveman


----------



## kraft 67 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Meerfoellen und Wetter*

Gruß an Euch alle !

"bsh" ist ne gute Adresse , um eine grobe Orientierung zu bekommen , ob es für mich überhaupt sinnvoll ist , an den Teich zu fahren oder ob ein NO - Wind mit 5 und mehr das ganze zur puren Sprit - und Zeitverschwendung werden läßt . Die liegen da am dichtesten dran ; wie genau es aussieht , zeigt mir dann ein Blick auf küstennahe Wind-
räder . Als optimal erachte ich dann auch eine leite bis gerade noch zu befischende Welle
und etwas Trübung , weckt die Burschen wohl auch aus ihrer Lethargie . Temperatur sollte schon über 3 Grad liegen , Höchsttemperatur #c 
Ansonsten - man kann halt nur gehen , wenn man Zeit hat und ohne zwischenmensch-
liche Dramen aus der Hütte kommt , das führt dann wohl häufig zu den Angeltagen an denen nix läuft und wir es dann auf lokale Bedingungen inkl. Wetter schieben .
tight lines , Euer k.


----------



## Rosi (6. April 2009)

*AW: Meerfoellen und Wetter*



Rosi schrieb:


> Unter welchen Bedingungen hattet ihr eure besten Fänge?



Hi Kraft, wirklich in trüben Wasser? Hm, wie tief ist es denn dort?


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (6. April 2009)

*AW: Meerfoellen und Wetter*

Als ich meine bisher einzige Mefo beim Waten gefagen habe war es 6 in der Früh, die Sonne war noch am Aufgehen, windstill, eine gaaaanz sachte Welle und glasklares Wasser. Ich weiß ja nicht so recht... es kann zwar schon stimmen, dass das Wetter eine Rolle spielt aber sein Schneidersein immer mit olch einer Ausrede belegen zu müssen finde ich nicht so dolle. Entweder man hatte Glück und hat was gefangen oder eben nicht. Nichts von wegen "jaaa ich hab zwar nichts gefangen aber die Wlle war auch viel zu nidrieg und diese Sonne, dasmag die Mefo garnicht und ach war doch klar ich hätte nicht losgehen müssen"
Der sicherste Weg nichts zu fangen ist es nicht zu versuchen


----------



## MefoProf (11. April 2009)

*AW: Meerfoellen und Wetter*

Moin,

leider oder zum Glück scheint es keine Regel zu geben, unter welchen Bedingungen sich ein Trip zu einem bestimmten Spot lohnt. 

Ich hab ne zeitlang versucht mit Hilfe von Wasserständen und Wetterdaten so etwas wie eine Systematik für einzelne Angelplätze zu erstellen, was aber überhaupt nicht geklappt hat. 

Je länger ich jetzt dabei bin, desto eindeutiger wird es, daß es einfach keine Regel gibt. Man sieht es auch an den Saisonverläufen. Manchmal geht es schon im Januar los, in anderen Jahren muß man bis in den April warten, bis die ertsen Fische an den Stränden auftauchen.

#h


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. April 2009)

*AW: Meerfoellen und Wetter*

Die besten Bedingungen herschen, wenn das Wasser nach starker Trübung wieder aufklart. Wenn man in 1m Tiefe gerade noch so seinen Watschuh erkennen kann, dann ist es an vielen Stellen perfekt.


----------



## Freelander (12. April 2009)

*AW: Meerfoellen und Wetter*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Die besten Bedingungen herschen, wenn das Wasser nach starker Trübung wieder aufklart. Wenn man in 1m Tiefe gerade noch so seinen Watschuh erkennen kann, dann ist es an vielen Stellen perfekt.


 
Das habe ich auch schon festgestellt,bin mal an einem Strandabschnitt gewesen wo das Wasser so Trübe war das man auch den Schuh nicht gesehen hat.
Dann bin soweit maschiert bis ich eine Stelle gefunden hatte,wo es vom Trüben ins Klare wechselte.
Was soll ich sagen da standen auch die Fische.3Stck.konnte ich ans Band bekommen und jede Menge Anfasser und Nachläufer.
Ich versuche immer möglichst nach größeren Stürmen oder starken Winden,also wenn das Wasser schön aufgewühlt wurde an den Strand zu fahren und mir solche Abschnitte zu zu suchen.


----------



## Rosi (12. April 2009)

*AW: Meerforellen und Wetter*

Wir hatten jetzt einen Temperaturabfall im Wasser von 9 auf 4 Grad über Nacht. Morgens ließ sich am gesamten Strand keine Forelle mehr blicken. Gespannt warte ich auf das nächste Hochwasser, was aber noch dauern kann. 

Eine winzige, einheitliche Linie muß doch auszumachen sein. Wobei ich nicht die verfressenen, lütten, unerfahrenen Mefos meine.

Das Wasser darf nicht zu klar sein. Darin stimme ich euch zu. 
Es muß etwas Welle laufen, was meint ihr dazu?

Und welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit ablaufendem Wasser? (ablandigem Wind)


----------



## Reverend Mefo (13. April 2009)

*AW: Meerfoellen und Wetter*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Als ich meine bisher einzige Mefo beim Waten gefagen habe war es 6 in der Früh, die Sonne war noch am Aufgehen, windstill, eine gaaaanz sachte Welle und glasklares Wasser. Ich weiß ja nicht so recht... es kann zwar schon stimmen, dass das Wetter eine Rolle spielt aber sein Schneidersein immer mit olch einer Ausrede belegen zu müssen finde ich nicht so dolle. Entweder man hatte Glück und hat was gefangen oder eben nicht. Nichts von wegen "jaaa ich hab zwar nichts gefangen aber die Wlle war auch viel zu nidrieg und diese Sonne, dasmag die Mefo garnicht und ach war doch klar ich hätte nicht losgehen müssen"
> Der sicherste Weg nichts zu fangen ist es nicht zu versuchen



Recht hast Du.

An den meisten Tagen mit Fischkontakt habe ich Kontakt zu genau einer Mefo, egal ob als Nachläufer, Aussteiger oder Bingo. Und was kann man schon bei einem Kontakt für ne Regel aufstellen? Wenn man in dem richtigen Moment woanders hingeworfen hätte oder pinkeln gegangen wäre etc, dann wäre man als Schneider gegangen und hätt einen ganz anderen Eindruck mitgenommen.


----------



## Rosi (13. April 2009)

*AW: Meerforellen und Wetter*

Moin Reverend, wenn du pinkeln gegangen wärst, hätte dein Nachbar die bekommen. Man beobachtet ja den Strand und die anderen Angler. Oft steht man einfach falsch, dann hatten die Anderen Glück. Das meine ich aber nicht.


----------



## MefoProf (14. April 2009)

*AW: Meerforellen und Wetter*

Hallo,

dann will ich mal die Bedingungen für meine 4 besten Angeltage kurz aufführen.

1 Nebel,Windstille, klares Wasser und kalt, Anfang März

2. frischer schräg auflandiger Wind, trübes Wasser und gute Welle. Anfang April

3 Sonnenschein, mittlerer ablandiger Wind, klares Wasser, Ende September

4 Sonnenschein, leichter ablandiger Wind, klares Wasser, Hochsommer

Daraus kann ich beim besten Willen keine Regel ableiten. Natürlich habe ich danach oft unter ähnlichen Bedingungen an denselben Spots gefischt und bin als Schneider nach Hause gegangen.

Bleibt wohl auch noch die Frage zu klären, was Grosse, bzw alte Fische sind. So viele Grosse fange ich nämlich leider auch nicht, als daß ich da genug Material hätte, um eine Statistik daraus abzuleiten |rolleyes

#h


----------



## Reverend Mefo (14. April 2009)

*AW: Meerforellen und Wetter*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin Reverend, wenn du pinkeln gegangen wärst, hätte dein Nachbar die bekommen. Man beobachtet ja den Strand und die anderen Angler. Oft steht man einfach falsch, dann hatten die Anderen Glück. Das meine ich aber nicht.



Da hast Du sicherlich recht. Ich stehe aber nicht gerne im Rudel und angle daher gerne an "zweitklassigen" Stränden, daher ist meine Aussage sicherlich nicht ganz falsch, aber eben ohne Wirkung da der Vergleich fehlt. Aber selbst, wenn im Rudel Grönischwärme gefangen werden, lässt das noch kaum Aussagen zu den dicken Brocken zu. Sollte aber im Rudel nichts gehen ist das sicherlich ne Aussage, dass die Bedingungen wohl nicht so Top waren, Bewertung nach dem Ausschlussrezept. Solche Bedingungen merke ich mir aber leider deutlich weniger als die Bedingungen, an denen was geht. Und die Tage, an denen mehr als ein Fettel an Land kommt habe ich bislang live noch nicht erlebt. Wahrscheinlich liegt das, um im Thema zu bleiben, am Wetter 

Prinzipiell habe ich allerdings auch schon bei Ententeich Fische gefangen, allerdings eher kleinere. Gute Fische meist bei leichter Welle und der genannten Antrübung, und über tieferem Wasser (Rinne) bei über 3 Grad Wassertemp. In flachen Lagunen hatte ich noch nie Fischkontakt, ebensowenig in voll eingetrübter Krautsuppe mit Mörderwelle, was wohl auch daran liegt, dass ich in diesen Bedingungen nur selten fische.
Wenn man sich im Angelführer zum Meerforellenangeln die Bilder mit den dicken Trutten anschaut, wird man aber auch feststellen, dass dort viele Aufnahmen bei ablandigem Wind gemacht wurden. Und dass die Fänger extra fürs Foto den Strand oder Tag wechseln kann ich mir beileibe nicht vorstellen.


----------

